# Aziza's "Post Your Bold Lip Of the Day" Challenge



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Aziza wanted to start a Thread where we post our Boldest Lips of the Day!!

I think it is a Great Idea......So Ladies...Post your Fabulous BOLD Lips and what you used to create them here.....

The Wonderful *M.A.C Head* originally posted it in the WOC...We would like to see everyone's Bold Lip Combos....



Last Week's LOTD

*Vino & Magenta Lipliner / Fresh Mews Lipstick*​


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Todays LOTD 

*Currant & Brick Lipliner / Queen's Sin Lipstick* 











*NEXT!!!!!*


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

omg...i love queens sin on you!! i wonder if it'll look that dope on me.....hmmmmm









FAN-PLASTICO


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

I was gonna do Fan-Plastico...but I figured you would!1 LOVE IT!..and we are almost the exact skin color ...it will look the same!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

gracias hun. i'm gonna do port red when i get home (thx to you), thats definitely my brightest one!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 19, 2009)

My contribution: Nars Matte Lip Pencil in Cruella, MAC Lipstick in So Scarlet, Chanel Glossimer in Hibiscus


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^hot!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 19, 2009)

Magenta l/l and Melrose Mood l/s


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Trying this combo today!! Magenta is so versatile


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_





My contribution: Nars Matte Lip Pencil in Cruella, MAC Lipstick in So Scarlet, Chanel Glossimer in Hibiscus_

 


so sad i knew what this lipstick wsa before i even read it LOL. i looooooooove so scarlet *sigh* and you look hot in it!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 19, 2009)

"O" lipstick and Dynamite dazzleglass


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 19, 2009)

Chock-ful mattene and Jampacked l/g 









"O" lipstick and Cult of Cherry l/g


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Love Chock-ful...Never could get that to work on me...Looks Amazing on you!!!


----------



## concertina (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_ 

"O" lipstick and Dynamite dazzleglass_

 
That is a *HOT* combo that I had *NEVER* considered!! Must try that soon!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

damn ladyv, thats hot! u look so kissable lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok going to the makeup bag....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's mine. Not exactly a brown girl but I have pigmented skin. Had posted this in the FOTD thread before. I'm wearing Gladiola, my fave bright colour l/s:


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

^^WOW thats so pretty on you!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 19, 2009)

Geesh!!!!!!! You ladies have me inspired!!..Most def. Will book this post to keep updated on bold looks..and will join in on the fun


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_omg...i love queens sin on you!! i wonder if it'll look that dope on me.....hmmmmm









FAN-PLASTICO_

 
You look so cute!!!  I love this on you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Magenta Lipliner + Out To Shock Lipstick


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 19, 2009)

heres a few with me cam whoring:




















http://img.makeupalley.com/7/0/1/9/1202271.JPG


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 19, 2009)

Can this be considered bold? 






Not So Shy See Thru lipglass and Love Nectar lustreglass


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^for you Tish my love


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_





Chock-ful mattene and Jampacked l/g 









"O" lipstick and Cult of Cherry l/g_

 
Yes I love that combo with the jampacked.  I wear mine the exact same way and love it.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok cross post.  I put it in the WOC thread also






Kanga Rouge and a chestnut liner ever so lightly cuz I didn't have brick l/l :-(


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

Seriously, you guys are so inspiring! I don't own any "bold" lippies. You guys just gave me a reason to go and buy new makeup! I'll talk to you guys later, I'm on way to the store!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_Ok cross post. I put it in the WOC thread also






Kanga Rouge and a chestnut liner ever so lightly cuz I didn't have brick l/l :-(_

 
Kanga Looks great on you...I haven't worn mine...pulls it out the drawer!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_heres a few with me cam whoring:




















http://img.makeupalley.com/7/0/1/9/1202271.JPG_

 
We Love Cam Whoring!!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

damn i didnt know kanga was that red! i thought it was like a dark pink or something...i may have to get that one.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ You might be thinking of Gladiola...Kanga is very Ruby Woo Red ...so pretty


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_Ok cross post. I put it in the WOC thread also






Kanga Rouge and a chestnut liner ever so lightly cuz I didn't have brick l/l :-(_

 

That looks *lovely* on you!!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 19, 2009)

posting tonight


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Kanga Looks great on you...I haven't worn mine...pulls it out the drawer!!!_

 
_LOL I shoulda known you had that color.  Work it girl.  I just bought my brick liner and wish I bought Cherry also.  But I'll wear brick tonight instead_

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_damn i didnt know kanga was that red! i thought it was like a dark pink or something...i may have to get that one._

 
_you should see if your store still has it cuz I just left mine not too long ago and she said they still had some left._

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_That looks *lovely* on you!!!_

 
_thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## marikat (Feb 19, 2009)

Hers's a few for ya, I love a bold lip!
#1 is rocker l/s
#2 is ruby woo l/s
#3 is culture class l/s
#4 is hot tahiti l/s with oversexed l/g


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm a WOC!
These are all shitty phonecam pix but whateverrr





Burgundy LL, Shy Girl lipstick, Hang Up lipstick, Looks Like Sin? Cremeglass





Kirsch Mattene





Hang Up Cremesheen

done 8D


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^ You sexy MOFO you!!! ROCK IT !!!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

god he's gorgeous


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

This is my Bold LOTD or min. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never worn this lipstick before, only for you dolls!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currant l/l 
Heatherette Melrose Mood l/s
Boy Bait c/g


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

Chad, seriously, when am I getting some of those brows? I'm in desperate need!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_




_

 
^^^I like it a lot!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Chad, seriously, when am I getting some of those brows? I'm in desperate need!_

 
Ummmmmm never 8D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Come over and we can perform a brow transplant surgery!

Oh, and you make me not despise melrose mood


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_^^^I like it a lot!!!_

 
Thanks, this is as bold as it gets for me!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

couturesista, you have gorgeous skin. makes me want some damn chocolate with my fat ass!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks, but it's not mine, it's courtesy of Maybelline foundation! Girl, I could use a Kit Kat right about now myself, I won't tell if you won't


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_This is my Bold LOTD or min. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never worn this lipstick before, only for you dolls!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currant l/l 
Heatherette Melrose Mood l/s
Boy Bait c/g











_

 

Now thats HOT!!! you know I was sending you BACK!!!!


----------



## devin (Feb 19, 2009)

Lips: Brick l/l, primary yellow pigment, Vino l/l, clear l/g


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 19, 2009)

Sweet lord, this thread is FIERCE!  You all look amazing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_





Lips: Brick l/l, primary yellow pigment, Vino l/l, clear l/g_

 
I knew you were gone come in here and show out....Thats it I am digging deep into the Traincase!!!


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I knew you were gone come in here and show out....Thats it I am digging deep into the Traincase!!!_

 
lol Tish


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_lol Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl it said LOTD , Not Hair, eyes, earrings, cheeks, Lashes...and all that!!! LIPS!!! she always look perfect!! But I'm coming back if I have to go up to MAC and get a makeover


----------



## carandru (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl it said LOTD , Not Hair, eyes, earrings, cheeks, Lashes...and all that!!! LIPS!!! she always look perfect!! But I'm coming back if I have to go up to MAC and get a makeover_


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_





Lips: Brick l/l, primary yellow pigment, Vino l/l, clear l/g_

 

















Azija (sp) was giving us Phyllis Hyman and ur sooo giving us Diana Ross MAHOGANY!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

Devin, is this posted in FOTD thread? What colors did you use on ur eyes?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah Devin...this is the LOTD thread.....Devin, yeah!!! ahhh yeahhh Is it in the FOTD, ahhh Devin???


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

her lips look like a peach! pretty!

so here's Port Red (thanks tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

with Ms. Dynamite dazzleglass on top for a lil shine


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

^^Look at you! SASSY!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL thx pumpkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love that color. it is the most luscious red i have now. whereas my So Scarlet is my most decadent. i love them both!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_





Lips: Brick l/l, primary yellow pigment, Vino l/l, clear l/g_

 
Now, that is sexy. I'm jealous.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_





Lips: Brick l/l, primary yellow pigment, Vino l/l, clear l/g_

 






 **saving submission, taking notes instea**


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_her lips look like a peach! pretty!

so here's Port Red (thanks tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

with Ms. Dynamite dazzleglass on top for a lil shine




_

 

Port Red is Hot on you...your skin is amazing!


----------



## devin (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I knew you were gone come in here and show out....Thats it I am digging deep into the Traincase!!!_

 






Tish you don't have to call me out like that girl! Don't try to shame me in this thread!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_

















Azija (sp) was giving us Phyllis Hyman and ur sooo giving us Diana Ross MAHOGANY!_

 
Thanks!!! I love Mahogany!!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Devin, is this posted in FOTD thread? What colors did you use on ur eyes?_

 
No, I hadn't posted it in the FOTD thread. I have bitter, jewel blue, MUFE #9, MUFE #92, carbon, basic red, gesso, MUFE #75 and Big T on the lower lashline, with MUFE #75, MAC #5 lashes(d/c)
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pharmchick60* 

 
_Now, that is sexy. I'm jealous.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks a lot! Girl you can work it too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_





 **saving submission, taking notes instea**_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ Shame you...you making all our lips look like Poo Poo...But keep posting girl!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_

















Azija (sp) was giving us Phyllis Hyman and ur sooo giving us Diana Ross MAHOGANY!_

 
That is totally not how you spell my user name but I like it 100% more.  I should change it to Azija.  That's hot.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2009)

Chockfull mattene & liqueur lipglass


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 20, 2009)

Adina.
You are so hot.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 20, 2009)

i rarely do bright lips because my lips are fat and make it look like i have balloons stapled to my face. but this thread is so inspiring. i might just change my ways.
i know i already posted this as an fotd, but it's definitely a bright lip!
Nightmoth l/l
Up the Amp l/s





i'll do another one soon. perhaps a bright pink lip? hmmmm


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ One of my favorite of your fotds.....your lips are not fat they are full..and that is a blessing!!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i rarely do bright lips because my lips are fat and make it look like i have balloons stapled to my face. but this thread is so inspiring. i might just change my ways.
i know i already posted this as an fotd, but it's definitely a bright lip!
Nightmoth l/l
Up the Amp l/s





i'll do another one soon. perhaps a bright pink lip? hmmmm_

 

you have the most perfect mouth shape ever. omg i love you.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_





Lips: Brick l/l, primary yellow pigment, Vino l/l, clear l/g_

 

OMG!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I ain't postin' anymore...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^Me either!!!


----------



## concertina (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_Lips: Brick l/l, primary yellow pigment, Vino l/l, clear l/g_

 













And that's all I have to say about that....


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 20, 2009)

fashion mews is seriosly one of theee best and most unique lipsticks ive ever come across!!!! and i also love the purply cremeshine gloss...i forget the name. the new one that came out with creme team!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_That is totally not how you spell my user name but I like it 100% more.  I should change it to Azija.  That's hot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please forgive me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktinagapay* 

 
_fashion mews is seriosly one of theee best and most unique lipsticks ive ever come across!!!! and i also love the purply cremeshine gloss...i forget the name. the new one that came out with creme team!_

 
Ever So Rich....Likes that too!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I'm sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please forgive me._

 
1.  You are totally forgiven.  Just don't let it happen again!  j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.  Your avatar is hilarious to me.  I was just talking about her today and I can't decide how I feel about her yet.

==================================================  ======================

Here is my *1st* entry.  

Jordana lipliner in Silver Lilac
MAC Lickable lipstick
MAC clear lipglass






bonus pic


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i rarely do bright lips because my lips are fat and make it look like i have balloons stapled to my face. but this thread is so inspiring. i might just change my ways.
i know i already posted this as an fotd, but it's definitely a bright lip!
Nightmoth l/l
Up the Amp l/s





i'll do another one soon. perhaps a bright pink lip? hmmmm_

 
Lol! They certainly do not look like balloons stapled to your face. Love the look!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i rarely do bright lips because my lips are fat and make it look like i have balloons stapled to my face. but this thread is so inspiring. i might just change my ways.
i know i already posted this as an fotd, but it's definitely a bright lip!
Nightmoth l/l
Up the Amp l/s





i'll do another one soon. perhaps a bright pink lip? hmmmm_

 
simply stunning!!!!!!
please do more!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_1. You are totally forgiven. Just don't let it happen again! j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Your avatar is hilarious to me. I was just talking about her today and I can't decide how I feel about her yet.

==================================================  ======================

Here is my *1st* entry. 

Jordana lipliner in Silver Lilac
MAC Lickable lipstick
MAC clear lipglass






bonus pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Is getting Lickable tomorrow...Love this look and your brows are the best I have EVER seen!! 

I Just told my dh I want Lickable..He said Hell I don't know what it is or where you getting it from but here's my credit card...sounds like something that may benefit us both!! Pervert!!!


----------



## devin (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_OMG!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I ain't postin' anymore...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Don't even try it! (Tish this means you too!) You know you ladies are the bomb!


----------



## Geraldine (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_ 






"O" lipstick and Dynamite dazzleglass_

 
This picture is so artistic!


----------



## shyste (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok all yall are HOTTT!!!  I am sooooo inspired
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Chad seriously the 3rd pick is f'ng fierce...that was my fav color on you!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i rarely do bright lips because my lips are fat and make it look like i have balloons stapled to my face. but this thread is so inspiring. i might just change my ways.
i know i already posted this as an fotd, but it's definitely a bright lip!
Nightmoth l/l
Up the Amp l/s





i'll do another one soon. perhaps a bright pink lip? hmmmm_

 
Your lips are not balloons..I love your lip shape & the fullness..only my bottom is full & the top does a heart thingy...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_1. You are totally forgiven. Just don't let it happen again! j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Your avatar is hilarious to me. I was just talking about her today and I can't decide how I feel about her yet.

==================================================  ======================

Here is my *1st* entry. 

Jordana lipliner in Silver Lilac
MAC Lickable lipstick
MAC clear lipglass






bonus pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I love this color...I sooo wish I could rock a color like that!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_1. You are totally forgiven. Just don't let it happen again! j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Your avatar is hilarious to me. I was just talking about her today and I can't decide how I feel about her yet.

==================================================  ======================

Here is my *1st* entry. 

Jordana lipliner in Silver Lilac
MAC Lickable lipstick
MAC clear lipglass






bonus pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That looks good on you.  Lickable looks red on me.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i rarely do bright lips because my lips are fat and make it look like i have balloons stapled to my face. but this thread is so inspiring. i might just change my ways.
i know i already posted this as an fotd, but it's definitely a bright lip!
Nightmoth l/l
Up the Amp l/s





i'll do another one soon. perhaps a bright pink lip? hmmmm_

 
You have gorgeous, sexy lips - what are you talking about?! LOVE this love! Can you believe I have both Nightmoth and Up The Amp and haven't tried this yet?!! I need slapping! 

Thanks for posting


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_1. You are totally forgiven. Just don't let it happen again! j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Your avatar is hilarious to me. I was just talking about her today and I can't decide how I feel about her yet.

==================================================  ======================

Here is my *1st* entry. 

Jordana lipliner in Silver Lilac
MAC Lickable lipstick
MAC clear lipglass






bonus pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Girl I wore this lip to my son's basketball game today...and I was almost able to bring him home a few new daddy's...if My dh had not decided to leave work and pop in on us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! It looks so good with Magenta l/l 
I B2M it before the game 


Car shot so not the best !!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 21, 2009)

This is a little old, but here's a pic of me in Cyber lipstick from MAC
I don't see many people wearing this color, but I really love it.





lol, notice the VF stamp ;p


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

^^^ That looks great on you..I would look like Death warmed up in that color!!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i rarely do bright lips because my lips are fat and make it look like i have balloons stapled to my face. but this thread is so inspiring. i might just change my ways.
i know i already posted this as an fotd, but it's definitely a bright lip!
Nightmoth l/l
Up the Amp l/s





i'll do another one soon. perhaps a bright pink lip? hmmmm_

 
Blasphemy!!!
The shape of your lips is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ That looks great on you..I would look like Death warmed up in that color!!_

 
What!? I really doubt! I'm pretty sure you could pull it off if I can


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ I'm gonna try it again ...I have it...but I think I tried it once and my son was like ...OMG!! so I took it off...


----------



## MissResha (Feb 21, 2009)

dammit!!! *shakes fist* now i have to get lickable. that is HOT


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_dammit!!! *shakes fist* now i have to get lickable. that is HOT_

 
Yes you do...you have permission to buy this ...you know I am watching you!!!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_1.  You are totally forgiven.  Just don't let it happen again!  j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.  Your avatar is hilarious to me.  I was just talking about her today and I can't decide how I feel about her yet.

==================================================  ======================

Here is my *1st* entry.  

Jordana lipliner in Silver Lilac
MAC Lickable lipstick
MAC clear lipglass






bonus pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
You look HOT! I like ur new avatar! I like her! I remember seeing her in Ludacris's video "them girls" I thought she was fresh and hot then, and now "you can't tell her nothin", quoting her man of course. I think she's beautiful.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Can you believe I have both Nightmoth and Up The Amp and haven't tried this yet?!!_

 
you should try this lip combo and post it on here!!!


I did a simple red lip using NARS- Fire Down Below and a random bright red lipstick I have.

i also got new glasses! wheeeee










vagina lips.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

Love red lips on you and the Glasses are HOT!! I want glasses...I know I must need some....Because I can never see how I have enough MAC

Vagina Lips.....well alrighty then


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 




vagina lips._

 
you're so fuckin funny


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i rarely do bright lips because my lips are fat and make it look like i have balloons stapled to my face. but this thread is so inspiring. i might just change my ways.
i know i already posted this as an fotd, but it's definitely a bright lip!
Nightmoth l/l
Up the Amp l/s





i'll do another one soon. perhaps a bright pink lip? hmmmm_

 




Can I just say: I LOVE YOUR LIPS!! Girl, I would kill for such beauties. You should totally show them off with bright colors.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_you should try this lip combo and post it on here!!!


I did a simple red lip using NARS- Fire Down Below and a random bright red lipstick I have.

i also got new glasses! wheeeee










vagina lips._

 

LMFAO u are HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 22, 2009)

:w those lips are hotttt


----------



## fintia (Feb 22, 2009)

you guys!!!! I do not do bold lips.. you guys are inspiring me to do so.. hmmm.. I'll see what I can do  hehe


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 22, 2009)

Devin what can I say that hasn't already been said.  My heart stopped when I saw your pic.  Lawd have mercy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Chad you worked the hell outta that last pic.  

Resha you are so pretty and that color looks so good on you.

Adina I love chockful.  You can wear virtually any color over it.

Chocolategoddes your lips are super amazing.  I wish mine was full and yours have this perfect shape and outlining to them.  Be very proud and show them off girl. Wear them bold lip colors.

Aziajs why are you making go out and get Lickable?  Why dammit why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Idon'tknowmomo that is a very unique color that works so good on you.  I would run far away from it.


----------



## Salsa91501 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bing Mattene & Currant L/L


----------



## Salsa91501 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chestnut L/L
Rapturous Mattene
Cult of Cherry L/G
Nars Diablo Lacquer


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh dear, so many pretty lips :O

I'm going to have to pull out my Hollywood Nights for this one @[email protected] ~goes to search!~

This one is from awhile ago:











It's Russian Red L/S with Red Light L/L






ANDDDD, Melrose Mood L/S from... two weeks ago?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_ 







It's Russian Red L/S with Red Light L/L






ANDDDD, Melrose Mood L/S from... two weeks ago?_

 
HOT!!!!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 23, 2009)

^^VERY


sidenote: i wish i had more of a hood over my eyes


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 23, 2009)

Queens Sin
COC Lg


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pretty ...What color is that??


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 23, 2009)

lol i just remembered to put it up there love


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Queen's sin is my favorite frost thats not Frost!!! so love it


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 23, 2009)

smiles


----------



## MissResha (Feb 23, 2009)

Must.have.queens.sin.now!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ Good Luck finding that!!! I lucked upon two from a Specktra Member who had several b/u's...the last time I saw was on Ebay at one time for $60....and I rarely see them on there...No one could pay me to part with mine...They need to re-promote it SOON


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_





Lips: Brick l/l, primary yellow pigment, Vino l/l, clear l/g_

 
I'm quoting your pic deliberately just so this amazing-ness deserves some more love.  *THis is quite simply, the most amazing look Ive ever seen, it totally deserves a tutorial, right?  Pretty please?*


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Good Luck finding that!!! I lucked upon two from a Specktra Member who had several b/u's...the last time I saw was on Ebay at one time for $60....and I rarely see them on there...No one could pay me to part with mine...They need to re-promote it SOON_

 
go to makeupalley.com go to swap section and see if someone has it up for swap most the time they will sell for reasonable price


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^ True she can...But  am a GermaPHOBE...I can't do used lipstick from people I don't know..I know you can clean and disinfect but I just can't..Not to mention they always want wayyyyy tooo much in exchange for items like that ... Like a Kidney


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ True she can...But  am a GermaPHOBE...I can't do used lipstick from people I don't know..I know you can clean and disinfect but I just can't..Not to mention they always want wayyyyy tooo much in exchange for items like that ... Like a Kidney_

 
LOL I know what you mean girl!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_1.  You are totally forgiven.  Just don't let it happen again!  j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.  Your avatar is hilarious to me.  I was just talking about her today and I can't decide how I feel about her yet.

==================================================  ======================

Here is my *1st* entry.  

Jordana lipliner in Silver Lilac
MAC Lickable lipstick
MAC clear lipglass






bonus pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
hey do you have a tutorial on your eyebrows?


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_hey do you have a tutorial on your eyebrows?_

 
You know, I thought about doing one but the techniques I use are really just a combination of techniques I have seen here.  Here are two tutorials I used to get my brow down:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/t...7/#post1449479

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f279/m...63/#post732120


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok.  Here is my *2nd* entry.  I feel like an ass because I don't remember what I used since I never posted this like a traditional FOTD.  *note to self* I am going to start including .txt docs in these picture folders with a breakdown of the look.  You think you'll remember just by looking at the pics but you never do.  I am pretty sure it was Melrose Mood...with... Fine China lipglass.

Basically, I just want WOC to know that they can wear pinks like Melrose Mood.  It's totally doable.  It's taken from different angles in different lighting to show you how it really looked.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^ Love it!! I love anything Pink or Red!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i rarely do bright lips because my lips are fat and make it look like i have balloons stapled to my face. but this thread is so inspiring. i might just change my ways.
i know i already posted this as an fotd, but it's definitely a bright lip!
Nightmoth l/l
Up the Amp l/s






i'll do another one soon. perhaps a bright pink lip? hmmmm_

 
You are beautiful! I've never seen your photo.


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 24, 2009)

MAC Lipstick - Violetta (PRO)
MAC Lipmix - Violet
MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 24, 2009)

Last Week's LOTD

*Vino & Magenta Lipliner / Fresh Mews Lipstick*​










[/quote]


I am definitely going to try this combo...


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_This is my Bold LOTD or min. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never worn this lipstick before, only for you dolls!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currant l/l 
Heatherette Melrose Mood l/s
Boy Bait c/g











_

 

Must try this..


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_





MAC Lipstick - Violetta (PRO)
MAC Lipmix - Violet
MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth_

 
You're beautiful! Love the look...the hair, the lips!! Fabulous!!


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Is getting Lickable tomorrow...Love this look and your brows are the best I have EVER seen!! 

I Just told my dh I want Lickable..He said Hell I don't know what it is or where you getting it from but here's my credit card...sounds like something that may benefit us both!! Pervert!!!_

 
Your husband is funny.. LMBO


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

He thinks he is anyway!! ^^^ Most times he is just annoying!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_He thinks he is anyway!! ^^^ Most times he is just annoying!_

 
LOL..


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_





MAC Lipstick - Violetta (PRO)
MAC Lipmix - Violet
MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth_

 
I love everything my eyes see!  No, seriously - the hair, the earrings, the brow, the eyeliner, eyeshadow, etc.  Please post more.  Can you tell me what you did and your placement?  I can never get my liner that blended or achieve that kind of dimension on my lips.


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love everything my eyes see!  No, seriously - the hair, the earrings, the brow, the eyeliner, eyeshadow, etc.  Please post more.  Can you tell me what you did and your placement.  I can never get my liner that blended or achieve that kind of dimension on my lips._

 
Thanks for the compliment..

I applied Nightmoth lipliner then added it heavily in the corners of the mouth, then I applied Violetta with lip brush and lastly I added violet lipmix right in th center of the lips.


----------



## aziza (Feb 24, 2009)

Here's my contribution guise! The lip color is a mix of MAC Morange, Dior Rouge Radiant Orange, and Yaby's LC414 lip color on top of Jordana's Coco Loco lip liner.

BTW the Yaby lipsticks are such a good deal! They're so pretty and and only $3.75. The pan is only a little larger than a dime but the product is so pigmented. Love em!


----------



## aziza (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_





MAC Lipstick - Violetta (PRO)
MAC Lipmix - Violet
MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth_

 
Wow! You are just perfection.


----------



## aziza (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ok.  Here is my *2nd* entry.  I feel like an ass because I don't remember what I used since I never posted this like a traditional FOTD.  *note to self* I am going to start including .txt docs in these picture folders with a breakdown of the look.  You think you'll remember just by looking at the pics but you never do.  I am pretty sure it was Melrose Mood...with... Fine China lipglass.

Basically, I just want WOC to know that they can wear pinks like Melrose Mood.  It's totally doable.  It's taken from different angles in different lighting to show you how it really looked.



















_

 
Yeah...love this!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^^ Ok when you posting Aziza.....Or have a missed a post in your THREAD!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_Here's my contribution guise! The lip color is a mix of MAC Morange, Dior Rouge Radiant Orange, and Yaby's LC414 lip color on top of Jordana's Coco Loco lip liner.

BTW the Yaby lipsticks are such a good deal! They're so pretty and and only $3.75. The pan is only a little larger than a dime but the product is so pigmented. Love em! 







_

 
I did miss it!! Yeahhh...Love the fro girl too cute!!! My MA wears her hair just like that and I love it ....Red looks great on you


----------



## aziza (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I did miss it!! Yeahhh...Love the fro girl too cute!!! My MA wears her hair just like that and I love it ....Red looks great on you_

 
I'm here!!! Thank you!! The lips read a little more orangy Irl. I _always _have issues with orange but I think that I mixed up an okay color.


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_Here's my contribution guise! The lip color is a mix of MAC Morange, Dior Rouge Radiant Orange, and Yaby's LC414 lip color on top of Jordana's Coco Loco lip liner.

BTW the Yaby lipsticks are such a good deal! They're so pretty and and only $3.75. The pan is only a little larger than a dime but the product is so pigmented. Love em! 







_

 

This looks beautiful on you.. Loves it..


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_




_

 
I already told you that I love this, but I'm telling you again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did you get your YABY l/s?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_



_

 
This is hot! I want Violetta so badly now D:


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok, first off I'd kill to look like any of the ladies in this thread. You are all so very beautiful.

Anyhow, here were my lips for work yesterday. I've never worn orange lips before. I was actually nervous, lol.

It's NYX's pumpkin liner, with Nice to Be Nice on top.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Orange looks great on you...I could never wear it....Have tried! I look like Ronald McDonald in Orange tones! Great Look!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2009)

this is me doing a bold lip! it doesn't happen very often! i'm using so scarlet lipstick with date night dazzleglass over the top... shame i didn't get any up close piccies...

you guys and girls are making me want to do bold lips more frequently though!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

I forgot I had Nars' Bloodwork, it came in the LipSet with some other neutral lippies. Again, I am a neutral lip kinda gal so this is sooooooooooooooo out of my comfort zone, but all of you have inspired me so here it is... BLOTD  Ignore the eyes, it's from earlier today.


----------



## carandru (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I forgot I had Nars' Bloodwork, it came in the LipSet with some other neutral lippies. Again, I am a neutral lip kinda gal so this is sooooooooooooooo out of my comfort zone, but all of you have inspired me so here it is... BLOTD  Ignore the eyes, it's from earlier today.











_

 
Aww, I like that color on you.  I can totally see you rocking this!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

^^Baby steps!


----------



## malvidia (Feb 24, 2009)

way out of my comfort zone, i'm a clear gloss/chapstick kind of girl! but i had a coup de foudre with this lipstick






i'm wearing too faced drop dead red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's gorgeous! 
must get russian red


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Malvidia and Coturesista ...You both look great with Red lips!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I love this thread.  I love that people (myself included) are so inspired and that there has been so much participation in the thread.  Thank you Aziza.  Thank you Tish.  Thank you M.A.C Head


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I just wanted to say that I love this thread.  I love that people (myself included) are so inspired and that there has been so much partipation in the thread.  Thank you Aziza.  Thank you Tish.  Thank you M.A.C Head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Coturesista...can you put your pictures up and down....That last shot of them side by side is making the screen go crazy wide.....Please please


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ On my screen they are up and down, not side by side, but hey I'm so tech challenged I dunno!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just deleted the other two and left up one, hopefully that works.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, off topic, how about I just noticed that ur Hello Kitty in ur signature is in Lingerie and has a whip! Feeling Frisky Kitty?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

PUT them all back up STAT...just make sure to put a double space between the LINKs!!! STAT!!!!!


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 24, 2009)

Yikes...this is my first pic post on Specktra! You ladies have GREAT skills and make me nervous! LOL. PLEASE excuse the head wrap (didn't feel like combing my hair down) and the face jewels (it's from a "bollywood inspired" challenge on another board I frequent) Enough talking, on to the lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Lips:
MUFE 203 l/2
MAC Sugar Rimmed Dazzleglass


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_PUT them all back up STAT...just make sure to put a space between the LINK!!! STAT!!!!!_

 
YESSSSSSS MAAAAAAAAM!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGooch* 

 
_Yikes...this is my first pic post on Specktra! You ladies have GREAT skills and make me nervous! LOL. PLEASE excuse the head wrap (didn't feel like combing my hair down) and the face jewels (it's from a "bollywood inspired" challenge on another board I frequent) Enough talking, on to the lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Lips:
MUFE 203 l/2
MAC Sugar Rimmed Dazzleglass_

 
This entire look is HOT!


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_This entire look is HOT!_

 
THANKS!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

MrsGooch!!! That look is Fabulous!!!! Love it


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I forgot I had Nars' Bloodwork, it came in the LipSet with some other neutral lippies. Again, I am a neutral lip kinda gal so this is sooooooooooooooo out of my comfort zone, but all of you have inspired me so here it is... BLOTD Ignore the eyes, it's from earlier today.














_

 
Thank you...Now they are showing up Perfect!! Just like you!!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

^^Thank the Lawd, I don't want another sturn talkin to! lol,( in my momma's voice)


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_^^Thank the Lawd, I don't want another sturn talkin to! lol,( in my momma's voice)_

 
LOL...sturn.


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I forgot I had Nars' Bloodwork, it came in the LipSet with some other neutral lippies. Again, I am a neutral lip kinda gal so this is sooooooooooooooo out of my comfort zone, but all of you have inspired me so here it is... BLOTD  Ignore the eyes, it's from earlier today.














_

 
Now you know I have to go pick up NARS Bloodwork now.. You are working it sis


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yah...better recognize I am the elder up in here ...and that is just how my Grammy prnounced it STURN versus Stern!! LOL


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGooch* 

 
_Yikes...this is my first pic post on Specktra! You ladies have GREAT skills and make me nervous! LOL. PLEASE excuse the head wrap (didn't feel like combing my hair down) and the face jewels (it's from a "bollywood inspired" challenge on another board I frequent) Enough talking, on to the lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Lips:
MUFE 203 l/2
MAC Sugar Rimmed Dazzleglass_

 
This look is hot..


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_Now you know I have to go pick up NARS Bloodwork now.. You are working it sis_

 
Yeah, I'm gonna have to pick me up one, too!


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_MrsGooch!!! That look is Fabulous!!!! Love it_

 
Thanks, Tish!!!


----------



## aziza (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow! Couture Sista and Mrs. Gooch...amazing. I really want those lipsticks now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My pocketbook can't handle the prices though lol. That orange goes so amazing with your skintone CS!


----------



## aziza (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I already told you that I love this, but I'm telling you again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did you get your YABY l/s?_

 
Why thank you *bats lashes* I got them from the the Yaby site when they had a huge sale a year ago. Yaby is based in Canada though. But camerareadycosmetics.com sells them and CRC is based in the US.


----------



## Salsa91501 (Feb 25, 2009)

You guys inspired me to pull out my Hollywood Nights L/S and try it out *again*. Now I don't think it looks *that* bad. I need to get comfortable wearing *BOLD* lip colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currant l/l
*Hollywood Nights* l/s
California Dreamin l/s (a little on top)

w/o flash


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ Looks great!


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 25, 2009)

Hollywood Nights looks gorgeous on you, Salsa!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i rarely do bright lips because my lips are fat and make it look like i have balloons stapled to my face. but this thread is so inspiring. i might just change my ways.
i know i already posted this as an fotd, but it's definitely a bright lip!
Nightmoth l/l
Up the Amp l/s





i'll do another one soon. perhaps a bright pink lip? hmmmm_

 
YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL I LOOOOOOOVE ALL YOUR LOOKS!!! YOUR LIPS ARE TO DIE FOR!!! LOL


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Aziza wanted to start a Thread where we post our Boldest Lips of the Day!!

I think it is a Great Idea......So Ladies...Post your Fabulous BOLD Lips and what you used to create them here.....

The Wonderful *M.A.C Head* originally posted it in the WOC...We would like to see everyone's Bold Lip Combos....
_

 
what the heck have I been doing!!!! I missed this I def have to post when I get off work I have sooooo many lip products that I havent used yet!!! lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ yeah ...you've been slacking!!! Bring the lips on!!!


----------



## carandru (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_what the heck have I been doing!!!! I missed this I def have to post when I get off work I have sooooo many lip products that I havent used yet!!! lol_

 
Yes!  First, please post whatever you have on in your profile pic, lol.


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 26, 2009)

Muhahahaha.













Excuse the headphones plz :3




Ahhh.

*Lips:*
Hott Pink Lipliner from Victoria's Secret
Hollywood Nights Lipstick from MAC
Fast Friends Lipglass from MAC


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

^^THAT is soooo GORGEOUS!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^THAT is soooo GORGEOUS!!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGooch* 

 
_Yikes...this is my first pic post on Specktra! You ladies have GREAT skills and make me nervous! LOL. PLEASE excuse the head wrap (didn't feel like combing my hair down) and the face jewels (it's from a "bollywood inspired" challenge on another board I frequent) Enough talking, on to the lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Lips:
MUFE 203 l/2
MAC Sugar Rimmed Dazzleglass_

 
Nervous?  You look so pretty.  What a great job you did on your look and eyes.  Keep posting


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^she does


----------



## aziza (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Muhahahaha.






Ahhh.

*Lips:*
Hott Pink Lipliner from Victoria's Secret
Hollywood Nights Lipstick from MAC
Fast Friends Lipglass from MAC_

 
This is so gorgeous! Soft but bold at the same time...I need to find Hollywood Nights now


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I know I been a slacker lately but these beautiful ladies got me motivated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I came straight home from work and did these... 
I started with the light colors because I knew my lips would be RAW and irritated after wiping lol... Oh and 2 of these Ive had for months and never used!!! I get adventurous with B2M with lipsticks but never end up using them so thanks 4 this thread!!! lol  

Chatterbox (Amplified Creme)









Immodest (Matten Lipstick) (The same from my Avatar but I used Totally It lipglass from FAFI)









You Say Tomato (Matten Lipstick)









Rebel (Satin)


----------



## couturesista (Feb 26, 2009)

All of the lippies  look amazing!


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_This is so gorgeous! Soft but bold at the same time...I need to find Hollywood Nights now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I was lucky to find one a few months ago


----------



## carandru (Feb 26, 2009)

Hotmodelchiq, all of those lippies are amazing!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Hotmodelchiq, all of those lippies are amazing!_

 





your lips are to die for and I love those colors on you!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_Immodest (Matten Lipstick) (The same from my Avatar but I used Totally It lipglass from FAFI)





Rebel (Satin)



_

 
I love these I want them


----------



## aziza (Feb 26, 2009)

Love all of the Hotmodelchiq! You Say Tomato is so beautiful on you!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_Love all of the Hotmodelchiq! You Say Tomato is so beautiful on you!_

 
LOL REALLY?!?! Ive had it since August and this is the 1st time Ive used it... I'm still new to lipstick so I guess it like the others will have to grow on me lol but where would I wear it??? any sugg...


----------



## aziza (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_LOL REALLY?!?! Ive had it since August and this is the 1st time Ive used it... I'm still new to lipstick so I guess it like the others will have to grow on me lol but where would I wear it??? any sugg..._

 
To church? LOL...let me stop. 

I love bright lips and wear them whenever the mood strikes me.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_To church? LOL...let me stop. 

I love bright lips and wear them whenever the mood strikes me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hotmodelchiq.........You look amazing in all of those!! LOVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salsa91501 (Feb 26, 2009)

All I have to say is *WOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!!*




All of those looks were gorgeous *Hotmodelchiq*. Every color suited you very well.Now everyone should get their perfect bright lippie!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_Yeah I know I been a slacker lately but these beautiful ladies got me motivated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I came straight home from work and did these... 
I started with the light colors because I knew my lips would be RAW and irritated after wiping lol... Oh and 2 of these Ive had for months and never used!!! I get adventurous with B2M with lipsticks but never end up using them so thanks 4 this thread!!! lol_

 
I really like all of those.  I have been wanting Immodest for awhile.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2009)

I wanna play too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I must say it is a bit intimidating, as there are some seriously beautiful people in this thread! What the heck, here we go.

Pardon the hair and the rest of me - this was really all about the lips and nothing else.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









So much for a kissy face! More like fish face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The goods:

By Terry lipliner #8 Henna Red
Laura Mercier lipstick in Chianti
MUFE Super Lipgloss #8


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 26, 2009)

Oooh, bold lips!





HK Strayin!





Coral Polyp





Kangarouge





Cult of Cherry lipglass





And Kirsch, my favorite!





THIS IS OLD. But it's Girl About Town. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Topped with Flashmode Lustreglass (forgot to say that earlier!)

Sorry, these are all old FOTD or old swatch pictures.
I definitely want to do some new ones for the challenge!


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^ GURRLLLL! Your lips look AMAZING :O


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 26, 2009)

Hotmodelchiq, I WOULD KILL to have lips like yours! You are soo beautiful! Man, you make bold lips hot!

Rach: That color is GORGEOUS on you!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 26, 2009)

darkishstar, I really like Cult of Cherry & Kangarouge on you.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_darkishstar, I really like Cult of Cherry & Kangarouge on you._

 
You make Melrose Mood look amazing! I can't quite pull it off, or haven't figured out a way to yet!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 26, 2009)

This thread is making me wanna do bold lips more often. Too bad I can't do bold lips for work :/


----------



## couturesista (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I wanna play too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Although I must say it is a bit intimidating, as there are some seriously beautiful people in this thread! What the heck, here we go.

Pardon the hair and the rest of me - this was really all about the lips and nothing else.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









So much for a kissy face! More like fish face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The goods:

By Terry lipliner #8 Henna Red
Laura Mercier lipstick in Chianti
MUFE Super Lipgloss #8




_

 
I like this! It looks pretty with ur hair color!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 26, 2009)

I found some other older ones with bold lips. I need to do bold lips more though

So Scarlet l/s with Cult of Cherry l/g





Up the Amp l/s 





Girl About Town l/s


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 





And Kirsch, my favorite!

_

 
Elaine + Kirsch = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You rock all those shades, but Kirsch was seriously made for you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I wanna play too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I must say it is a bit intimidating, as there are some seriously beautiful people in this thread! What the heck, here we go.

Pardon the hair and the rest of me - this was really all about the lips and nothing else.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









So much for a kissy face! More like fish face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The goods:

By Terry lipliner #8 Henna Red
Laura Mercier lipstick in Chianti
MUFE Super Lipgloss #8




_

 
I have to check out LM lipsticks...love that shade of red!


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Elaine + Kirsch = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










You rock all those shades, but Kirsch was seriously made for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll bust it out again, make a new look with it just for you. <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ That is your best look...so pretty!


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_^^^ GURRLLLL! Your lips look AMAZING :O_

 
Oops, somehow missed this post. Thanks, but I think your lips are more amazing.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ That is your best look...so pretty!_

 
Thanks!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll definitely do another Kirsch look then! And! I wanna try and see if I can make Fashion Mews look as good on me as it does on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm going to bust out Queen's Sin too...
Hollywood Nights... try to get Melrose Mood to work too!
Flash-n-Dash from Fafi too! (New love right there, rediscovered it)

I am ALL over this bright bold lips stuff, all of my lippies are practically bold!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_This thread is making me wanna do bold lips more often. Too bad I can't do bold lips for work :/_

 

I completely agree. This thread is soooo inspiring. I used to hate wearing bright lipstick but I'm slowly warming up to it.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Oooh, bold lips!




THIS IS OLD. But it's Girl About Town. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OOOOOOO MYYYYY FREAKIN GOODNES I want this color lol!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 26, 2009)

oh when will i be able to participate in this..
sob....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^ yeah whats the hold up ClairAvril??? Did I miss something?


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 27, 2009)

This was the look I posted in the FOTD thread a few days ago. Pardon the crappy quality, I don't own a digicam so I took it using my Macbook camera.

Cranapple cremestick l/l, with Pomposity l/s over it.






I will post more pics soon.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 27, 2009)

Flash-N-Dash from Fafi.
Did this yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Simple eyeliner. That is all.


----------



## fingie (Feb 27, 2009)

Red enriched liner with Lady Bug lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (^^these were from a FOTD a few weeks ago but I figured I would post em anyways-I hope thats okay!)


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 27, 2009)

fingie - that red lip is amazing on you. I love a great red lip!

Winnie - Pomposity is fabulous on you!

Elaine - coral lippies are so perfect on you. No wonder you want a MAC collection of corals!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_




Red enriched liner with Lady Bug lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (^^these were from a FOTD a few weeks ago but I figured I would post em anyways-I hope thats okay!)_

 

Love it
I am so all over Reds as of late...Lady Bug is so pretty on you


----------



## fingie (Feb 27, 2009)

Magenta l/l w/ Lickable c/s lippie


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^^^WOW!  That's gorgeous.  You and Tish have convinced me to buy Magenta.  

ETA: You have a really beautiful smile.


----------



## carandru (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I'm going to have to stop looking at this thread!!! With all of these beautiful post, lol, My "need" list is growing exponentially... Sadly, my wallet definitely isn't.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Girl I know this thread MADE me already get Lickable, Rebel and Chatterbox!! Thank GOD for B2M


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 27, 2009)

I love how this thread is empowering people to go bold!  I am going to start rocking bold lips more often.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 27, 2009)

This thread makes me want:
*-Lickable
-Russian Red
-Ruby Woo
-Viva Glam 1
-MAC Red
-Fresh Moroccan
-Dark Side
-Rebel
-New York Apple
-Impassioned
-Show Orchid

*HAhahah, isn't that sooo many more lippies?


----------



## MissResha (Feb 27, 2009)

yes im with tish, lickable and rebel are on my MUST HAVE list

so i'm back with a boring one, no HTF color, but whatever lol






viva glam uno


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_yes im with tish, lickable and rebel are on my MUST HAVE list

so i'm back with a boring one, no HTF color, but whatever lol






viva glam uno_

 
No such thing as boring when it comes to you.  Damn, you are gorgeous.  And the lipstick looks good too.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 27, 2009)

aww thank you hunny, so are you!!! i went on a red lipstick binge last month and i saw this color on america fararri (whatever her last name is lol) and i had to get it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_yes im with tish, lickable and rebel are on my MUST HAVE list

so i'm back with a boring one, no HTF color, but whatever lol



viva glam uno_

 
VGI is one on my favorite reds.....I have a new MAC sample red lipstick I got yesterday that only has a working name...that I will try to photograph tomorrow ... It's pretty


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Lips* 
MAC Lipliner - Vino 
Covergirl Outlast Lipstain -#410 
MAC Cremesheen Gloss - Petite Indulgence


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 28, 2009)

Because of you lovely ladies I went out and bought So Chaud and Lady Danger, such beautiful red orange..


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rocking the Lavender Whip (from my FOTD), with accomplices Lush-n-Lilac l/l and Baby Sparks d/g. A pretty pale bold lips look.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^  LW is great on you!!!  Love that shade - looks wonderful on so many skin tones, it's really surprised me.


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_yes im with tish, lickable and rebel are on my MUST HAVE list

so i'm back with a boring one, no HTF color, but whatever lol






viva glam uno_

 

you're soooo fucking gorgeous!


----------



## Rennah (Feb 28, 2009)

MAC Auburn Lip Pencil
MAC Racy Lipstick
MAC Venetian Lustreglass


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 28, 2009)

Racy....Damn another lippie I gotta look for! HOT!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 28, 2009)

another "bold" lip.
the scene l/s (from stylistics) and some milani l/g. its pale brownish pink.








my hair looks a hot mess!

i'm running out of bold lip ideas. we've done reds, purples, orange/corals, and pinks. what's next. i should do green lips D:


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 28, 2009)

^^hotness!

Finally I can participate!
Here's minez

uhhh..
Rimmel Red Liner
MAC New York Apple lipstick
Possum Nose Pink l/g






I feel like i belong now maha.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2009)

3rd entry

Ben Nye Cosmic Violet Lumiere Powder
MAC Frozen White pigment
MAC Clear lipglass


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^  Stunning!


----------



## jjjenko (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ OMG I LOVE IT! you should make a tutorial!!


----------



## bsquared (Mar 1, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know if it's just me, but I always get lots of stares from strangers when I don a bold lip.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Not sure about where you live...But Bold lips are pretty much a norm in the US...so people do not really stare...they compliment...But not a lot of stares in my experience


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 1, 2009)

i get stares sometimes... when i have blue eyeshadow on or something.. or a bold lip.  its because no one else does it! so they must think i'm some freak of nature. good.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_i get stares sometimes... when i have blue eyeshadow on or something.. or a bold lip. its because *no one else does it*! so they must think i'm some freak of nature. good._

 





The makeup here is relatively tame, and if they do dress up, it's usually eye makeup with pale lips. I hardly ever see bold lips or even lipstick for that matter, on people my age (young adults). Makes me feel like a fish out of water sometimes.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ its nice to be different!
I don't want to look or be like anyone else.  one of a kind baby.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a special one just for Tish - you know why, girl!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














All MAC: 

Lip pencil - Chicory
Lipstick - Flash N Dash
Lipglass - Red Devil


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ I so love it!!! I knew it would look perfect on you!! beautiful...Goes so well with your hair and skin tone!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_I don't know if it's just me, but I always get lots of stares from strangers when I don a bold lip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Chances are, they're stares of admiration and awe.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 1, 2009)

well, this is my last "red" lip lol. i had to go with my favorite, So Scarlet.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_another "bold" lip.
the scene l/s (from stylistics) and some milani l/g. its pale brownish pink.








my hair looks a hot mess!

i'm running out of bold lip ideas. we've done reds, purples, orange/corals, and pinks. what's next. i should do green lips D:_

 
DARE YA!!

Actually, I think dark midnight gothic blue would look uber hot on you!!


----------



## jennyfee (Mar 2, 2009)

all of those looks are amazing!! definitely posting soon!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

MAC Cremesheen l/s in Speak Louder. Its waaay more pink than its showing in this pic. for whatever reason, it's not as saturated as the original pic. oh well.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_DARE YA!!

Actually, I think dark midnight gothic blue would look uber hot on you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i've tried black lips before. made me look like I had a mustache. lol

but i'll try it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

pretty MissResha ...You look great in that photo


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2009)

More hotness from MissResha, *sigh* lady you are just unbelieveably beautiful.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

mzzrach, i wanna take you on a shopping spree. ur the sweetest ever. thank you hun.

thanks tishypoo (i hope you dont mind me calling you that, but you're so fucking cute i just cant help it)

i really wish ya'll could see how bright that damn lipstick is, that pic isn't doing it any justice. but i posted it anyway to maybe give you an idea how it looks on woc.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^ Ok whoaaaa Lil Mama.....I had MzzRach first...back OFF!!! and Rach before you say it...Miss Nicey Nice...NO, I don't want to share...NOPE!! don't


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

^^LMFAO!! daaamn ok fine. but i'm still gonna buy her a happy meal at least. i heart her...*runs out before tish kicks me in the knee*




hey rach, call me!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I got plenty of love to go around, now.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i've tried black lips before. made me look like I had a mustache. lol

but i'll try it._

 
I have a strong feeling you could rock it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I got plenty of love to go around, now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_






_

 
*whispers* you know you're my #1.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*whispers* you know you're my #1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 









Missresha


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

fine. *jumps off a curb*


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ahhh poor sweet Missresha...there was a car coming at the time of her heroic jump !! 

Love you!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 3, 2009)

^^LMFAO! you're cold as ice!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_





 fine. *jumps off a curb*_

 
*catches MissResha*

y'all are crazy.


----------



## Kiyishima (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay so this thread is seriously inspiring! I took my own try at bright lips, and eh, I dunno. Out of my comfort zone, last time I did bright lips, I got laughed at.

Excuse my smeared eyeliner, its jacked, and excuse the rest of my face and lack of make up, i have the flu 

MAC unless otherwise stated:
Hollywood nights l/s
Flashmode lustreglass









NYX black label lipstick in Cherry
Venetian lustreglass








Most Popular l/s
Sweet Strawberry l/g


----------



## MissResha (Mar 3, 2009)

OH MY GOD i love it!!^^^ flashmode is my HG pink lip/lustreglass


----------



## Kiyishima (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_OH MY GOD i love it!!^^^ flashmode is my HG pink lip/lustreglass_

 
thanks! and its one of my faves tooo. I've had it FOREVERRR and i love it so! I need a backuppp


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_




Hang Up Cremesheen

done 8D_

 
Chad should be a model hes so DAMN HOT!!!

Gawd.
I love bold lips! Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## fingie (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiyishima* 

 
_Okay so this thread is seriously inspiring! I took my own try at bright lips, and eh, I dunno. Out of my comfort zone, last time I did bright lips, I got laughed at.

Excuse my smeared eyeliner, its jacked, and excuse the rest of my face and lack of make up, i have the flu 

MAC unless otherwise stated:
Hollywood nights l/s
Flashmode lustreglass








_

 
I totally want Hollywood Nights now! And that Cherry lippie looks fab on you!


----------



## jennyfee (Mar 4, 2009)

My turn my turn!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry I can't really name what I used because the lippies come from  homemade palette and i'm not sure... But I'll try!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I cropped my face out because I had my wisdom teeth removed and I look like a squirrel stuffing its cheeks with nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I know this is a watermelon shade with some Rimmel flirt gloss over it.











This red lippie is from maybelline, the reddest red there is, and the gloss is Lise Watier 24 carat gloss (clear with gold glitter, awesomeness!!!)






That's supposed to be darker, it came out chunky it was my last look... My lips were oversaturated!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














This is maybelline superstay lipcolor in 798 (kinda mauve) with a lilac shimmery gloss over it.

Hope u likey!!!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 4, 2009)

.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ sounds pretty...But it is actually to dark to see


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ sounds pretty...But it is actually to dark to see_

 
I'll have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 4, 2009)

I know this was on my FOTD, but I can't resist showing off these lips :3














Victoria's Secret - Red Light L/L
Victoria's Secret - Slow Burn L/S
MAC Love Alert Dazzleglass :3


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

^^that is pure sex! i loooove it. you have an awesome lip shape.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I know this was on my FOTD, but I can't resist showing off these lips :3






Victoria's Secret - Red Light L/L
Victoria's Secret - Slow Burn L/S
MAC Love Alert Dazzleglass :3_

 
You are channeling Snow White.  HOT.


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you girlies


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Todays LOTD 

*Currant & Brick Lipliner / Queen's Sin Lipstick* 











*NEXT!!!!!*_

 
This looks so amazing on you!!!!! omg! I am so glad you have backups of this!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 5, 2009)

i know right. i love that on her. her haircut is dope too.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i know right. i love that on her. her haircut is dope too._


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 5, 2009)

ok here s mine. NW15 skin wearing lavender whip with grape liner!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_ok here s mine. NW15 skin wearing lavender whip with grape liner!



_

 
OM friggin GOD!!!! This is my favorite Lip on you!! This is why MAC needs to make Lavender Whip Perm..it looks great on any skin tone!!!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 5, 2009)

thats beautiful.


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 5, 2009)

cant wait to get my lv its in the mail as we speak ahh cant wait hope it gets here before wednesday!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, redo. Beet l/l and Big Bow l/s.  I love Big Bow.  I might use it up before the collection has fallen off the website.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Now Big Bow looks great on you....love that combo!!! Perfect!!! Gotta try that!!!


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 5, 2009)

I love this thread! I am getting some great ideas ladies!!

This one is really old and the only product I remember is Venetian lusterglass.





This was from a Halloween look, but its still pretty bold, I think!  It was Avarice l/g with Violet pigment on top.






This one was wayyyy brighter in real life, and it was Sweetie l/s and Love Knot lusterglass.


----------



## Mrs.Smith (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies....I'm a SUPER-NEWBIE, first post ever...(I think...other than a comment maybe on someone else's AWESOME look)but gosh if this thread and you gorgeous gals haven't inspired me too try out some old lipsticks I very seldom wear (I'm a standard nude lip siss w/chai or underplay w/chai lg type of gal) as well as consider buying a few more BOLDER colors...(now if I can just figure out how to link these pics...)

Thanks for the inspiration ladies...I wish I could switch off my lips for some of these FULL gorgeous pouty set of lips I see here...( a girl can dream can't she) You all look amazing!





l/s "girl about town"
l/l currant
l/g clear






l/s "ruby woo"
l/l currant
l/g clear

and last but not least...






l/s "plumpful" alone...

eta: tried to clean up my picture links...


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pharmchick60* 

 
_Okay, redo. Beet l/l and Big Bow l/s.  I love Big Bow.  I might use it up before the collection has fallen off the website.




_

 

i think you are jus soooo gorgeous. your skin, your lips, and those big pretty eyes *drool*


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mrs Smith, you look amazing just the way you are. Your lips are pretty too, so I don't see why you're wishing for poutier lips.


----------



## carandru (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, I need to have currant and magenta l/l in my life. The versatility is amazing.  And MrsSmith, you look GORGEOUS in all those looks!


----------



## Mrs.Smith (Mar 6, 2009)

awww thanks soo much ladies!!!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i think you are jus soooo gorgeous. your skin, your lips, and those big pretty eyes *drool*_

 

I was just thinking the same thing about you!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like a Love Connection!!! You both are so beautiful!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

i'll buy her a "drank", as tpain put it LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Resh...Erine said counters restocked on LW...did you call yours


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_






 i'll buy her a "drank", as tpain put it LOL_


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 7, 2009)

One more...Cherry l/l.  I prefer lip liners to lipsticks.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 7, 2009)

i LOVE that! is that a mac pencil??


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 7, 2009)

I love all Mac's lipliners too ... so pigmented


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i LOVE that! is that a mac pencil??_

 

It is!  The UPS man just brought it and Magenta l/l to me this evening.  My daughter thinks they're crayons.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mrs.Smith* 

 
_Hi ladies....I'm a SUPER-NEWBIE, first post ever...(I think...other than a comment maybe on someone else's AWESOME look)but gosh if this thread and you gorgeous gals haven't inspired me too try out some old lipsticks I very seldom wear (I'm a standard nude lip siss w/chai or underplay w/chai lg type of gal) as well as consider buying a few more BOLDER colors...(now if I can just figure out how to link these pics...)

Thanks for the inspiration ladies...I wish I could switch off my lips for some of these FULL gorgeous pouty set of lips I see here...( a girl can dream can't she) You all look amazing!





l/s "girl about town"
l/l currant
l/g clear






l/s "ruby woo"
l/l currant
l/g clear

and last but not least...






l/s "plumpful" alone...

eta: tried to clean up my picture links...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
These are fabulous and you are gorgeous!  I especially love Girl About Town on you.  Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## ellabella27 (Mar 7, 2009)

these all look amazing.. what bold lip works well for fair skin?


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellabella27* 

 
_these all look amazing.. what bold lip works well for fair skin?_

 
Are you looking for a warm or cool lipstick color? And in what color category (reds, pinks, purples, etc)?

If you don't mind a cool-toned lippie, I find Pink Nouveau to be really nice. It's kinda like a barbie doll pink color. Outstanding, yet totally wearable. Its warmer distant relative (because they're not totally alike) would probably be Chatterbox. For fuchsias, try Girl About Town or Show Orchid if you want something cool-toned, or Impassioned for something warmer.

And I think Tish is going to recommend Lickable cremesheen to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not sure if that's a warm or cool color, but it seems to be the warmer equivalent of Girl About Town to me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 8, 2009)

Nope not gonna recommend Lickable..I recommend all colors....My friend is fair-skinned and she looks great in Pinks, Purples, Red, Fuschia, Lavender...So my recommendation is if you like the color try it...You probably will like it or find a way to make it work.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 8, 2009)

I think that you should definitely try it on at the counter before buying the bold lippie, yo! And then wear it with pride.


----------



## ellabella27 (Mar 8, 2009)

haha im so shy about wearing bold lippies.. i usually stick to a sheer lip gloss because im REALLY pale


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 8, 2009)

If you're not used to wearing bold lips, I don't suggest you buy a totally bold lippie to start with. Choose something that is slightly more bold than what you're comfortable with, then slowly build up your threshold from there.


----------



## ellabella27 (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks girls.. when i finally do i will post a picture!


----------



## makeba (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_ok here s mine. NW15 skin wearing lavender whip with grape liner!



_

 
why did i quickly go to the mac store for grape lipliner and was told its been discontinued!!! oh i am soo hurt! this is sooo pretty on you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am on the hunt for grape lipliner. i gotta go on ebay or a cco to find this liner!!!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 8, 2009)

this thread has made me really want to buy MUFE #203 so i dragged the boy to sephora on friday and they were fresh out! it's killing me not having a hot pink lipstick in my life right now...!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_why did i quickly go to the mac store for grape lipliner and was told its been discontinued!!! oh i am soo hurt! this is sooo pretty on you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am on the hunt for grape lipliner. i gotta go on ebay or a cco to find this liner!!!_

 
really!! I guess I have had mine for so long...But trying calling your Pro Store they may have some...I know there are some on Ebay...pretty cheap...I've seen them


----------



## prettysecrets (Mar 8, 2009)

To achieve this lipcolor  :

1. Apply Nightmoth l/l ,thick
2. Fill in w/ Magenta l/l
3. Apply thick coat of Hello Kitty Strayin l/s
4. add pink gloss and your done! 

I love this thread,great job girlies!!!!


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 9, 2009)

i guess this is decent. bold goth/Halloween lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









blue rimmel eye liner, deep truth, dark blue green pig, swimming, humid, jest and cushy white lustreglass. (and forgotten fallout on the upper lip is always teh secks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

i think i missed the point, as this isn't really an everyday lip?


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 9, 2009)

woooww so many gorgeous lips ,just WOW . and Mrs. Smith I am so jealous Girl About Town looks that great on you :O , it looked more red on me =( , you are killing it though.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_








To achieve this lipcolor  :

1. Apply Nightmoth l/l ,thick
2. Fill in w/ Magenta l/l
3. Apply thick coat of Hello Kitty Strayin l/s
4. add pink gloss and your done! 

I love this thread,great job girlies!!!!_

 
Love it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_









To achieve this lipcolor  :

1. Apply Nightmoth l/l ,thick
2. Fill in w/ Magenta l/l
3. Apply thick coat of Hello Kitty Strayin l/s
4. add pink gloss and your done! 

I love this thread,great job girlies!!!!_

 
this is so awesome, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_If you don't mind a cool-toned lippie, I find Pink Nouveau to be really nice. It's kinda like a barbie doll pink color. Outstanding, yet totally wearable. Its warmer distant relative (because they're not totally alike) would probably be Chatterbox. For fuchsias, try Girl About Town or Show Orchid if you want something cool-toned, or Impassioned for something warmer._

 
You know funny enough, I can actually wear Chatterbox and I'm cool toned...and I can also wear Gladiola and GAT. Maybe I'm neutral toned and I'm not aware of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another one of me with Gladiola. I haven't worn my beloved GAT ever since I got Gladiola, lol!





Also, do all of you girls wear lip liner with your bolder lipsticks? I never do and I thought it looked good w/o liners, but now I wanna experiment...what do you recommend for Gladiola?


----------



## makeba (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_really!! I guess I have had mine for so long...But trying calling your Pro Store they may have some...I know there are some on Ebay...pretty cheap...I've seen them_

 
We dont have a pro store in Ohio!!! lame, lame lame i know!! i saw one on ebay for 15 bucks i think!! was the cost! i will continue to check on this! maybe i will find it at a cco when i go!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_We dont have a pro store in Ohio!!! lame, lame lame i know!! i saw one on ebay for 15 bucks i think!! was the cost! i will continue to check on this! maybe i will find it at a cco when i go!_

 
OMG!! Where are you from in Ohio...I am from Columbus...moved here (TX) 4 years ago!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_You know funny enough, I can actually wear Chatterbox and I'm cool toned...and I can also wear Gladiola and GAT. Maybe I'm neutral toned and I'm not aware of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another one of me with Gladiola. I haven't worn my beloved GAT ever since I got Gladiola, lol!





Also, do all of you girls wear lip liner with your bolder lipsticks? I never do and I thought it looked good w/o liners, but now I wanna experiment...what do you recommend for Gladiola?_

 
OMG! so pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gladiola lippie suits u very well!need to get a back up(If they still have em)when I go to purchase those grand duos


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_OMG!! Where are you from in Ohio...I am from Columbus...moved here (TX) 4 years ago!!_

 

I just left Dayton about a year and a half ago.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 9, 2009)

Buckeyes in the House!!!


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

What is the html code to post pics?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blakistan* 

 
_What is the html code to post pics?_

 
They don't use HTML.  Just wrap your image url with the following tags:



Ex.


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

Impassioned+ Magenta liner






[/url]


[/IMG]






[/url]


[/IMG]


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

Argh!
All that extra crap popped up...
Welp! on to the next...


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

Morange (ONE OF MY FAVORITES!)


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

Lady Danger


----------



## makeba (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_OMG!! Where are you from in Ohio...I am from Columbus...moved here (TX) 4 years ago!!_

 
i live in akron,ohio. not far from your home town!!


----------



## carandru (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blakistan* 

 
_Lady Danger_

 
cute looks


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 15, 2009)

I know this is from my most recent FOTD, but here goes!
I was determined to make Melrose Mood work on my NC30, because honestly by it self, it looks TERRIBLE.





Melrose Mood with Take a Hint Tendertone.
I think it works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For you Aziajs! For being inspiring and making Melrose Mood look amazing!





Hollywood Nights.


Saadeh: Gladiola looks wonderful on you! I don't use liners with bright lippies either, the only ones I use liners with are red lippies and Kirsch mattene.


----------



## Blkbderfly (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_










"O" lipstick and Dynamite dazzleglass_

 

Beautiful! I am so doing this tomorrow! I never would have thought to put these two together!


----------



## carandru (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, I finally have something to enter!!!  Lol, how is this thread at 14 pages and I don't have an entry. Serious slacking on my part, I know.  





NYX l/l in prune
MAC violetta (pro)
MAC violet gloss (pro)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_I know this is from my most recent FOTD, but here goes!
I was determined to make Melrose Mood work on my NC30, because honestly by it self, it looks TERRIBLE.





Melrose Mood with Take a Hint Tendertone.
I think it works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For you Aziajs! For being inspiring and making Melrose Mood look amazing!





Hollywood Nights.


Saadeh: Gladiola looks wonderful on you! I don't use liners with bright lippies either, the only ones I use liners with are red lippies and Kirsch mattene._

 
Melrose Mood actually look great on you, it's girly and soft, awesome with the pink smokey eyes you have going on. But I looooove Hollywood Nights on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so pissed off I didn't get Melrose Mood back then. I'm now looking forward to St Germain. I'm hoping it will work on me without too much hassle (like I said I'm too lazy for liners and most days I even skip the gloss)....technically cool toned lippies should work.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Ok, I finally have something to enter!!!  Lol, how is this thread at 14 pages and I don't have an entry. Serious slacking on my part, I know.  





NYX l/l in prune
MAC violetta (pro)
MAC violet gloss (pro)_

 
My goodness, this look is all hotness...from the lips, to the eyes to your amazing skin....I also love your hair


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Ok, I finally have something to enter!!!  Lol, how is this thread at 14 pages and I don't have an entry. Serious slacking on my part, I know.  






NYX l/l in prune
MAC violetta (pro)
MAC violet gloss (pro)_

 
That color is sooo hot on the lips. Reminds me I gotta find a more purple fuchsia one of these days! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carandru (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_My goodness, this look is all hotness...from the lips, to the eyes to your amazing skin....I also love your hair_

 
Thanks girly!!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_That color is sooo hot on the lips. Reminds me I gotta find a more purple fuchsia one of these days! Thanks for sharing!_

 
Thanks girly.  It's a lot more purple IRL I think, but it's a awesome color.  I haven't worn it too much, but I will start.  

I just got a shipment of NYX lippies last week that I know need to make their way into this thread. Now if only I can stop being so lazy.


----------



## iCandy (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_





Magenta l/l and Melrose Mood l/s_

 
works for your skintone mama


----------



## iCandy (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_This is my Bold LOTD or min. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never worn this lipstick before, only for you dolls!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currant l/l 
Heatherette Melrose Mood l/s
Boy Bait c/g











_

 

Almost! not feeling the lips but your pull it off, I do love your brows!! share your secretssssss


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blakistan* 

 
_Impassioned+ Magenta liner






[/url]


[/IMG]






[/url]


[/IMG]_

 
Don't take this the wrong way but I'm thinking your foundation is a bit too white for your skintone.
you look hot in that pink lip, though.


----------



## couturesista (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iCandy* 

 
_
Almost! not feeling the lips but your pull it off, I do love your brows!! share your secretssssss_

 
 Your entitled to your opinion and it's almost right for you but it's perfect for me. Thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iCandy* 

 
_Almost! not feeling the lips but your pull it off, I do love your brows!! share your secretssssss_

 

Ok this thread was started for people to share some of their Bold lip combos and how they wear them...and everyone always welcomes corrective criticism...For those that like the looks Great...for those that don't there is no need to point that out unless  you have a better option or a way that you think it would look better...Lets try to be positive and helpful with our comments....

Just sayin...sometimes our words can be hurtful.


----------



## couturesista (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok this thread was started for people to share some of their Bold lip combos and how they wear them...and everyone always welcomes corrective criticism...For those that like the looks Great...for those that don't there is no need to point that out unless  you have a better option or a way that you think it would look better...Lets try to be positive and helpful with our comments....

Just sayin...sometimes our words can be hurtful._

 
Thanks for the comments , but  I'm not in the least hurtful. I do me, for me! 
Tish, You know how we do!


----------



## starfck (Mar 18, 2009)

heres mine from awhile ago










-nyx lipstick in chaos
-nyx lipstick in eros


----------



## user44 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Don't take this the wrong way but I'm thinking your foundation is a bit too white for your skintone.
you look hot in that pink lip, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
None taken!
Not foundation...rash medicine that I didnt think would show up if I took cell phone pics.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

Starfck..... You look fabulous!!! Love the red lips and the eyes are pretty too


----------



## starfck (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Starfck..... You look fabulous!!! Love the red lips and the eyes are pretty too_

 
thanks so much !


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Mar 19, 2009)

<br>






coral polyp l/s (from dame edna)
MUFE glossy full #3 in center
Stila lipglaze in Foxy (from the foxy barbie paint can) <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^^^ very pretty!! That color is perfect on your skin tone


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 19, 2009)

does anyone have mac pink fuschia?? id love to see one of you girles wearing that


----------



## Blkbderfly (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_Yeah I know I been a slacker lately but these beautiful ladies got me motivated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I came straight home from work and did these... 
I started with the light colors because I knew my lips would be RAW and irritated after wiping lol... Oh and 2 of these Ive had for months and never used!!! I get adventurous with B2M with lipsticks but never end up using them so thanks 4 this thread!!! lol 

Chatterbox (Amplified Creme)









Immodest (Matten Lipstick) (The same from my Avatar but I used Totally It lipglass from FAFI)









You Say Tomato (Matten Lipstick)









Rebel (Satin)







_

 
OMG, these are all stunning on you! I have Immodest and have never used it either! Gotta pull it out!


----------



## Blkbderfly (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mrs.Smith* 

 
_Hi ladies....I'm a SUPER-NEWBIE, first post ever...(I think...other than a comment maybe on someone else's AWESOME look)but gosh if this thread and you gorgeous gals haven't inspired me too try out some old lipsticks I very seldom wear (I'm a standard nude lip siss w/chai or underplay w/chai lg type of gal) as well as consider buying a few more BOLDER colors...(now if I can just figure out how to link these pics...)

Thanks for the inspiration ladies...I wish I could switch off my lips for some of these FULL gorgeous pouty set of lips I see here...( a girl can dream can't she) You all look amazing!


l/s "girl about town"
l/l currant
l/g clear



l/s "ruby woo"
l/l currant
l/g clear

and last but not least...



l/s "plumpful" alone...

eta: tried to clean up my picture links...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Very nice combinations! You look so pretty!


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 24, 2009)

Awwwww I MISS MY RED LIPSTICKS!!!! I'm afraid to wear them since I've gotten braces...they're clear so I'm terrified I'll stain them with some of my crazy bright red lip colors. Can't wait to get these things off my teeth, I will go absolutely crazy with the bold lips.


----------



## devin (Mar 24, 2009)

There are some beautiful lips in here ladies! Keep them coming, they are so inspiring!


----------



## dopista (Apr 1, 2009)

I could not wait to try this out and since I am more of a subtle lip person I had to make do with forgotten drugstore brand makeup..

This is a red earth lipstick with NYX Sunrise lipgloss

http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/w...g?t=1238586410

and this is me just playing around with something I whipped up..
http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/w...g?t=1238587215

I now have a list of MAC lipsticks thanks to you lovely ladies that i NEED to check out on my next visit including GAT, lickable, Hollywood nights, Queen's sin and so scarlet.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^^ Links don't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





......Good luck finding Queen's Sin that was a LE that is almost impossible to get ......Hollywood Nights & So Scarlet are LE as well but you may be able to get those


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_I could not wait to try this out and since I am more of a subtle lip person I had to make do with forgotten drugstore brand makeup..

This is a red earth lipstick with NYX Sunrise lipgloss

http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/w...g?t=1238586410

and this is me just playing around with something I whipped up..
http://i719.photobucket.com/albums/w...g?t=1238587215

I now have a list of MAC lipsticks thanks to you lovely ladies that i NEED to check out on my next visit including GAT, lickable, Hollywood nights, Queen's sin and so scarlet._

 

I can see them now....I like the pink on you !! Nice


----------



## dopista (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoops... any tips on how I can post a pic in the post.. i did the HTML <img>link</img> *confused*..

Ooh... Too bad they are LE... They looked gorgeous. I hope I can find them!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 1, 2009)

Use the IMG link


----------



## carandru (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Whoops... any tips on how I can post a pic in the post.. i did the HTML <img>link</img> *confused*..

Ooh... Too bad they are LE... They looked gorgeous. I hope I can find them!_

 
You need to change the "<" to "[" so it looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It should show up then.  If not, there should be an insert image button at the top of the advanced edit window (it looks like a mountain and sun)


----------



## JollieJanice (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGooch* 

 
_Yikes...this is my first pic post on Specktra! You ladies have GREAT skills and make me nervous! LOL. PLEASE excuse the head wrap (didn't feel like combing my hair down) and the face jewels (it's from a "bollywood inspired" challenge on another board I frequent) Enough talking, on to the lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Lips:
MUFE 203 l/2
MAC Sugar Rimmed Dazzleglass_

 


Oh girl this is so pretty.


----------



## JollieJanice (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_i guess this is decent. bold goth/Halloween lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









blue rimmel eye liner, deep truth, dark blue green pig, swimming, humid, jest and cushy white lustreglass. (and forgotten fallout on the upper lip is always teh secks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

i think i missed the point, as this isn't really an everyday lip?_

 


 I love this!!


----------



## JollieJanice (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's my addition to the topic..  One of my favorite combos.  

Nightmoth l/l
Bing l/s
cult of cherry l/g


----------



## carandru (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JollieJanice* 

 
_Here's my addition to the topic..  One of my favorite combos.  

Nightmoth l/l
Bing l/s
cult of cherry l/g




_

 
I wouldn't ever have thought of that combo.  I like!


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Apr 6, 2009)

Been wanting to so this for soo long! Here'e the first one, prob put more up as I wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Electo l/s 
Apex 3Dglass


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha no full face shots, only a sexy lip shot!! I realize I didn't apply it so well lol, but you get the idea!! It's YSL's Rouge Volupte #15 and YSL's Golden Gloss #1.  Yum!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipglass_junkie* 

 
_Been wanting to so this for soo long! Here'e the first one, prob put more up as I wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Electo l/s 
Apex 3Dglass_

 
Really nice! I noticed that your nails match your lip color.


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Haha no full face shots, only a sexy lip shot!! I realize I didn't apply it so well lol, but you get the idea!! It's YSL's Rouge Volupte #15 and YSL's Golden Gloss #1.  Yum!!




_

 
Looks juicy!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 10, 2009)

Wearing MAC's Lickable Cremesheen l/s (thx tish i fucking LOVE it)







and GOD my hair cant hold a curl for shit


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

Lickable is hot on you! I love it too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

This is when you only do your lips...you hide the rest of your face with glasses....


Gladiola l/s 
VGVI SE l/g


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 10, 2009)

^^^^^ Hot, Hot, Hot Diva Mama^^^^^^ I love the lips and the shades too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look beautiful!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_^^^^^ Hot, Hot, Hot Diva Mama^^^^^^ I love the lips and the shades too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look beautiful!_

 
ohhh and I forgot to say, Your hair looks so heallthy and shinny too... love it


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks girl...it probably won't after today...I put heat in it for the first time in months


----------



## pharmchick60 (Apr 10, 2009)

I wanna share my Lickable too!!!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 10, 2009)

tish ur so fierce. u burn thru me everytime i see your pics. its insane.


^^and high five for Lickable! i love that one


----------



## carandru (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This is when you only do your lips...you hide the rest of your face with glasses....


Gladiola l/s 
VGVI SE l/g 




_

 
You look freaking hot!!  I think the shades just add to the sexy factor.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pharmchick60* 

 
_I wanna share my Lickable too!!!





_

 
Loving that lickable on you.  I must make another trip to the mall now, lol.


----------



## mmmakeup (Apr 11, 2009)

I couldn't get it to add a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then I realised its my avatar anyway so no worries haha!

And all you ladies look gorgeous, so jealous!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmmakeup* 

 
_I couldn't get it to add a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then I realised its my avatar anyway so no worries haha!

And all you ladies look gorgeous, so jealous!!_

 

mmmakeup   .........   Here's your Leopard Lips...and Love it!!


----------



## mmmakeup (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Tish! But how did you do that for me...?!


----------



## mmmakeup (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh and that was a cross post, I already put it in as a FOTD... is it really rude/bad etiquette to do that?

Sorry if it is!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmmakeup* 

 
_Thanks Tish! But how did you do that for me...?!_

 
you just add them to photobucket, etc and copy the IMG link on the post

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmmakeup* 

 
_Oh and that was a cross post, I already put it in as a FOTD... is it really rude/bad etiquette to do that?

Sorry if it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No a lot of us post in both places...you're good!!


----------



## mariaelena40 (Apr 11, 2009)

Love both of these soo much!!  Really beautiful!


----------



## mariaelena40 (Apr 11, 2009)

Love this lip color on you, it's really beautiful!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 12, 2009)

^^^ Gorgeous!..... What lip colors are those ?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you.  That is Bing with Jampacked  M.A.C. Lipglass.  I used Claret lip pencil by Prescriptives too.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 12, 2009)

I love this challenge.  I think everyone looks fabulous!  

A MA told me that this color would look good on me and I thought, "No Way!"  But, I tried it and had men compliment me on it in the mall.  That was it.  I purchased it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good for you! I never could get it to work on me but it looks great on you


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This is when you only do your lips...you hide the rest of your face with glasses....


Gladiola l/s 
VGVI SE l/g 



_

 
I love this look!!!  You are so fine!!  

K, I'm going to rock bold lips all week, then post at the end of the week.  I'm inspired!!


----------



## Brie (Apr 12, 2009)

Doesn't really look like it here but it REALLY stood out!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_








Doesn't really look like it here but it REALLY stood out!_

 
What color is it?


----------



## Brie (Apr 13, 2009)

It the Mehron tropical pallet , orange coral colour (the water activated ones) with nice to be nice over the top ^^

It stayed on actually pretty well too


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This is when you only do your lips...you hide the rest of your face with glasses....


Gladiola l/s 
VGVI SE l/g 



_

 
that's hot!


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

I know I posted this as a FOTD but I am so proud of coming out my shell with bold lips ;-)

This is Up the amp by itself


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

^^^ So pretty...I have to pull out my Up The Amp!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This is when you only do your lips...you hide the rest of your face with glasses....


Gladiola l/s 
VGVI SE l/g 




_

 
fierce!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

one day..i will do this challenge. i'm still trying to branch away from my light pinks and nude colors


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 25, 2009)

TISH, love the black hair!! and the lipstick!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 28, 2009)

Here are some of my bold lips.

The first one is MAC Galdiola

The second one is MAC lickable with pink poodle l/g

The last one is mac lavender whip with funtabulous d/g and currant l/l


----------



## Brie (May 8, 2009)

Mac Tribalist
(tried it later with red p/m mixed into clear gloss and it looked really good but no pics, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry)


----------



## BoriiQua (May 8, 2009)

1st time posting a pic here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I must say, there's some "pretty lil moufs" on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL






i beliiiieve this 1's viva glam w/ clear lg unsure on l (old pic)





aannd kisses

nyc blossom w/ pink sands lg (face looked bleh)


----------



## Khalia25 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGooch* 

 
_Yikes...this is my first pic post on Specktra! You ladies have GREAT skills and make me nervous! LOL. PLEASE excuse the head wrap (didn't feel like combing my hair down) and the face jewels (it's from a "bollywood inspired" challenge on another board I frequent) Enough talking, on to the lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Lips:
MUFE 203 l/2
MAC Sugar Rimmed Dazzleglass_

 
OH MUH GAWD...how did I miss this one??!! I loooooooooove this entire look...not just the lips, but EVERRRRRYYYthing!! Pleeease put this up in the FOTD forum..I MUST know what you used on your entire face. I about went into cardiac arrest when I saw this...it's sooo pretty! 

Okay, I'ma take a sip of coffee and chill....LOL

If I could hit the Thanks button a trillion times, I would! You and Hotmodelchiq have my eyes glazed over in a trance...


----------



## dreamer246 (May 8, 2009)

Cranapple l/l with Russian Red l/s


----------



## carandru (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BoriiQua* 

 
_1st time posting a pic here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I must say, there's some "pretty lil moufs" on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL






i beliiiieve this 1's viva glam w/ clear lg unsure on l (old pic)





aannd kisses

nyc blossom w/ pink sands lg (face looked bleh)_

 
I am loving that lip shape in the first pic girl!  Super fierce.


----------



## BoriiQua (May 8, 2009)

thank you mama^


----------



## kayeeh (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_





Lips: Brick l/l, primary yellow pigment, Vino l/l, clear l/g_

 

Absolutely fabulous! I love it all - the earings, the eye makeup, the lips. damn, girl. You totally pulled of a bold eye with a bold lip without looking over done. Brava, babe!


----------



## kayeeh (May 8, 2009)

> Brick lipliner, Red She Said L/S, Love Alert D/G. (obviously I'm the one with the red l/s)


----------



## TISH1124 (May 8, 2009)

^^^ You're beautiful!!!


----------



## kayeeh (May 10, 2009)

Thanks! I love bold lips! There will be more posted, for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MissResha (May 10, 2009)

yea you really are pretty!


here i am wearing NYX Chaos l/s (a fave)


----------



## TISH1124 (May 10, 2009)

Thats a great color


----------



## MissResha (May 10, 2009)

tish u should try it! its really pretty...that macbook pic does it no justice lol


----------



## Brie (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_yea you really are pretty!


here i am wearing NYX Chaos l/s (a fave)




_

 
I have that l/s, its fabulous!!!! I think almost any skin tone can wear it too! another of their i like is Electra.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 11, 2009)

.....


----------



## TISH1124 (May 11, 2009)

I knew you would look HOT with red lips!! I love Snow White...you look amazing girl!!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I knew you would look HOT with red lips!! I love Snow White...you look amazing girl!!!!!_

 
Thanks Tish!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm happy I tried it. Now I'm gonna walk outside in public...*nervous*


----------



## dreamer246 (May 12, 2009)

Woah. Looks like NYX has some nice colored lippies! How is the texture of it though? As good as MAC's? I swear by MAC lippies and so far I haven't found any that can rival them.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Woah. Looks like NYX has some nice colored lippies! How is the texture of it though? As good as MAC's? I swear by MAC lippies and so far I haven't found any that can rival them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For a dollar or two, NYX lipsticks are great investments. This one actually lasted quite long and it's moisturizing. This is from the NYX lips line not the NYX round lipsticks line. Supposedly the lips line is more pigmented. It's very easy to glide on. I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like MAC lippies but they're not a must. The MAC lippies I have don't last super long and are comparable to NYX's lippies


----------



## dreamer246 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_For a dollar or two, NYX lipsticks are great investments. This one actually lasted quite long and it's moisturizing. This is from the NYX lips line not the NYX round lipsticks line. Supposedly the lips line is more pigmented. It's very easy to glide on. I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like MAC lippies but they're not a must. The MAC lippies I have don't last super long and are comparable to NYX's lippies_

 
Thanks, I will check it out. I hope they have the NYX lips line l/s here.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Thanks, I will check it out. I hope they have the NYX lips line l/s here._

 
It's like 1 dollar on nyxcosmetics.com right now in the special sale section but they are only for certain colors. The whole lips line is on sale for 50% off on nyxcosmetics.com and cherryculture.com so i think it's like $2. hth


----------



## dreamer246 (May 13, 2009)

Impassioned l/s





Impassioned l/s + Bubbles l/s + Snowscene l/g =


----------



## Arisone (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww, this thread hasn't been active for some time now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







NYX Cherry l/l + Russian Red Lipstick with Nars Diablo Lip Lacquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Subculture l/l + Electro Lipstick with Heathrette Sock Hop Lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









NYX Cherry l/l + Rapturous Mattene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Spice l/l + Lavender Whip with Ever So Rich CremeSheen Glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Subculuture Lipliner + Hollywood Nights Lipstick with Petite Indulgence Cremesheen Glass


----------



## girloflowers (Jul 17, 2009)

NP devine goddess in Eros


----------



## dreamer246 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ I like the picture, it looks like it could qualify for a MAC color collection ad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you have on your lips?


----------



## girloflowers (Jul 17, 2009)

napoleon perdis devine goddes lippy in Eros, and the lipgloss in angelic psychadelic

hehe thankyou


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 6, 2009)

me in Morange


----------



## girleygirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Revlon Lustrous Lipstick- "Serene Red"


----------



## bambibrneyes (Oct 2, 2009)

lovely lip color


----------



## macaholic13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_








 NP devine goddess in Eros_

 

I LOVE this picture!!!  How did you do your nails?


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 3, 2009)

Bold Blue Lips???Heck why not....lol










MAC Kohl Liner Smooth Blue
Greenstroke p/p
Cool Heat e/s
Clarity e/s
Snowgirl l/g
Virgin Silver e/s


----------



## jmgjwd (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayeeh* 

 
_Absolutely fabulous! I love it all - the earings, the eye makeup, the lips. damn, girl. You totally pulled of a bold eye with a bold lip without looking over done. Brava, babe!_

 
I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS!!! Last week, a MAC MA suggested using cherry lipliner with Morange lipstick, which I think would be a somewhat similar lip to yours, but was hesitant to try it....you've convinced me that I have to...Love it!!


----------



## perfecttenn (Oct 4, 2009)

Bold Red Lip:


----------



## dreamer246 (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_Bold Blue Lips???Heck why not....lol










MAC Kohl Liner Smooth Blue
Greenstroke p/p
Cool Heat e/s
Clarity e/s
Snowgirl l/g
Virgin Silver e/s_

 
Oh my, this is sooo pretty!


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 5, 2009)

The amount of gorgeous lips in this thread is unbelievable!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Oh my, this is sooo pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thanks! Im not so sure I would sport that look in daylight light...perhaps to a night club


----------



## LilWickedJester (Oct 5, 2009)

Makeup Forever aque lip pencil in 12c Dark Plum and Kat von D lipstick in Homegirl


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok I posted a forum about this yesterday but since the category was appropriate I just thought I'd post, this is the boldest I've ever gone!


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 13, 2009)

ug. i've gotta stop looking at this post. i'm getting soo jealous. and it's kinda hurting my self-esteem :*) hheehee love u guys!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_








 NP devine goddess in Eros_

 

VERY pretty! I love this picture. I think you look like Anne Hathaway in this pic too!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_mmmakeup ......... Here's your Leopard Lips...and Love it!!












_

 

OMG!!!!!!! I freakin _*LOVE*_ those!!!!!!! How the heck did you do that!? More importantly how long did it stay looking that nice?? LOL!


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 15, 2009)

All MAC used;

Beet liner,Impassioned lipstick,and Love Alert Dazzleglass.


----------



## girleygirl (Feb 4, 2010)

Lipstick used: Revlon colorstay (Siren Red)

Lipstick used: MAC (Girl about town)


----------



## mysteryflavored (Feb 12, 2010)

UD Gash l/s + MAC Magnetique l/g


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 24, 2010)

FAVE ( Currant lipline with Kangarouge lipstick)


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 26, 2010)

^^ Girl, you are SO pretty! What do you have on your lips in the first picture? It looks different from the second picture.


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_^^ Girl, you are SO pretty! What do you have on your lips in the first picture? It looks different from the second picture._

 
Thank you. They are different looks. The top one is cherry lipliner all over my lips with Morange lipstick mixed in.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Thank you. They are different looks. The top one is cherry lipliner all over my lips with Morange lipstick mixed in._

 
Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Apr 1, 2010)

What great entries!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm blown away!!!


----------



## XOsophiie (May 4, 2010)

Girl About Town ((MAC))


----------



## miizDOPE (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_Yeah I know I been a slacker lately but these beautiful ladies got me motivated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I came straight home from work and did these... 
I started with the light colors because I knew my lips would be RAW and irritated after wiping lol... Oh and 2 of these Ive had for months and never used!!! I get adventurous with B2M with lipsticks but never end up using them so thanks 4 this thread!!! lol  

Chatterbox (Amplified Creme)









Immodest (Matten Lipstick) (The same from my Avatar but I used Totally It lipglass from FAFI)









You Say Tomato (Matten Lipstick)









Rebel (Satin)







_

 
 ok so... you made me want to dig in my collection and get crazy with the everyday bold lip again!


----------



## dreamer246 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XOsophiie* 

 
_Girl About Town ((MAC))









_

 
That's hot! I haven't used my Girl About Town lippie for quite a few months now. Maybe it's time to whip it out again.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 22, 2010)

This is bold for me - Lavender Whip L/S & Funtablous D/G


----------



## VictoriaSecret4 (Dec 25, 2010)

Nightmoth l/l
Hang Up l/s
Decorative l/g


----------



## DressMeUppp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## DressMeUppp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## HMC (Jan 14, 2011)

seymone25 said:


> MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth



 	You are absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 6, 2012)

Devin!
  	You look amazing!
  	This is great!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 6, 2012)

All you girls are so beautiful!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

loving the bold lipstick colors on all of you!!!


----------

